# An addict



## CliffL (Jan 25, 2007)

Giu was right...racing is addictive, and I'm hooked.

Here's what I love:

The start...it's exactly like leading a four-ship of fighters, trying to hit a target (bombs on target), exactly at the second that you were tasked...with changing weather, assets that don't show up (like air-refuling tankers) and ground and air threats that you didn't expect. You've got to be on your game. You've got to think ahead and have a primary, secondary, and tertiary plan. You've got to adjust and adapt to changing conditions...at lightening speed. You've got to count on your wingmen to know their jobs and to do their jobs even in difficult situations. The start rocks. I want someone who is eperienced to explaint the thought proces and basic tactics to me in easy to understand language. How do you maneuver with so many other boats and still make a great start? 

I have to put in a good word for Drew. He's the sh... I don't want to jinx him, but so far he's done great on the the Magothy races this year. He has the patience of Job (needed with me), and he's a great instructor. 

While I play up the start...the entire race is amazing in it's similarity to leading a 4-ship in combat...you've got to allways think ahead, if you're droning and not thinking, you're missing something. You've also got to trust your wingman (I'm still amazed at how folks who have no personal stake in the boat take such perosnal responsibilty for their actions during the race...and I've gotta say that everyone...that's everyone...makes mistakes during the race...ane on Drew's boat we all fess up and learn...sometimes at the expense of the poor slob who made the mistake...but more importantly, we all laugh, cause we know that we've made mistakes too. It's a great learning atmosphere. Racing is so much more of a team sport than I would have ever realized.

So what do you have? An high adrenaline experience where everyone has a stake in success or failure and everyone plays a part. Not a bad thing and not a bad way to learn teamwork...for the sailing, and for life for that matter.


----------

